# Shade for Rafts - Introducing River Sombrero



## swimteam101

Can you set it up to shade the front of the raft ? Turn it around so it folds forward ? My wife and kids ride up front. Thanks


----------



## jeffvdgo

Swimteam101, the top pivots at the center point and folds forward or back - you just unclip either the forward or rear straps and fold like an accordion either direction. You just have to make sure the poles clear your oar locks when folded down (only an issue if you are mounting to the frame and not to decking).

You can mount the top wherever you want and turn it around if you like. Place it so you have free oar movement. Hope this helps.


----------



## abron

Website link doesn't work ???


----------



## jeffvdgo

hmm...works for me - maybe a network problem when you tried? Try typing in River Sombrero — Welcome to your browser.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver

Is that top picture taken on Pastorius?


----------



## jeffvdgo

oops, that didn't appear correctly. Try typing the website name into your browser.

Yep- Pastorius. The logistics of a photo shoot made it a lot easier to go someplace where the raft isn't always floating away! Plus it was too early for a river trip


----------



## TakemetotheRiver

That makes sense- I just saw the La Platas in the background and at first was trying to figure out how you would have gotten that angle from the river before it occurred to me that it must be Pastorius.



jeffvdgo said:


> oops, that didn't appear correctly. Try typing the website name into your browser.
> 
> Yep- Pastorius. The logistics of a photo shoot made it a lot easier to go someplace where the raft isn't always floating away! Plus it was too early for a river trip


----------



## abron

Thanks.I will keep you guys in mind when I get that stage of outfitting. the raft comes first though. :]


----------



## Boat-ERS

Does the purchase of the Sombrero come with a complimentary bottle of tequila...because it should!


----------



## jeffvdgo

Great idea! There might be some pesky laws about that sort of thing, but if you can find your way to Durango, I can hook you up


----------



## jeffvdgo

Thanks to a customer request, we've added Slide Tracks to the site. The tracks mount on decking and let you move the slide the bimini fore and aft along the track. They come in 12, 24, 36, and 48 inch lengths. See them here.

Discount code "freeshipping" is good through the end of May!


----------



## jeffvdgo

We've just added 8' River Sombreros to the product mix. Perfect for longer rafts looking for extra shade. Check 'em out at www.riversombrero.com

Use the "freeshipping" discount code through the end of May. This will save you $29!


----------

